# Strawberry



## Dobie (2/9/15)

Hey guys. Quite new to this and just looking to mix together a nice strawberry cream vape. I have tried 2 different concentrates, CAP Sweet Straw(I get this really intense peppery flavour) and VapeOwave's straw(not bad but way too much of a candy vibe). What I am really looking for is in line with Complex Strawberry Desire or ELP Straw Dogs.

Now I know taste is subjective but thoughts would be helpful.

As an aside, I have tried different percentages of the CAP and can't get rid of the peppery taste.


----------



## drew (2/9/15)

Dobie said:


> Hey guys. Quite new to this and just looking to mix together a nice strawberry cream vape. I have tried 2 different concentrates, CAP Sweet Straw(I get this really intense peppery flavour) and VapeOwave's straw(not bad but way too much of a candy vibe). What I am really looking for is in line with Complex Strawberry Desire or ELP Straw Dogs.
> 
> Now I know taste is subjective but thoughts would be helpful.
> 
> As an aside, I have tried different percentages of the CAP and can't get rid of the peppery taste.



The peppery taste sounds like the nicotine, what strength nic are you using?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (3/9/15)

My nic also does that some times just let it steep for a little and shake it regularly at will be okey, @drew why does the nic do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

Yoda said:


> My nic also does that some times just let it steep for a little and shake it regularly at will be okey, @drew why does the nic do that?


A little heat (a few warm water baths) may dissipate the nic.


----------



## Yoda (3/9/15)

@kev mac i just let it steep for a few days


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

Yoda said:


> @kev mac i just let it steep for a few days


Whatever works for you bro'


----------



## Viper_SA (3/9/15)

Maybe let it breathe with the cap off for a few hours and then let it steep. Next time I'd suggest the TFA Strawberry Ripe. Much less of a candy/Nesquick type taste and more like the real fruit. Try looking at the Calling all Diy'ers thread, there have been a few discussion on strawberry flavors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dobie (3/9/15)

Thanks for all the replies. I was thinking it may be the Nic BUT, I have made some other mixes with other fruits as well as using a different strawberry flavour and don't get the peppery taste. 

Might be it needs some more time to steep. I will check out the thread regarding the Strawberry concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

